
Is it legal for Hillary to require remote-wipe of her staffers' phones? - throwaway28929
My gf is a paid staffer for the Hillary Clinton campaign and she told me they required remote-wipe access to her (personal) phone. Is this legal? How is it done, technically?
======
tonyle
This is pretty common with a lot of companies switching to byod (bring your
own devices to work)

The idea is the company saves money by loading a secure workspace to your
personal device instead of paying for a corporate device.

Companies setup a mdm server such as blackberry, good, airwatch, etc that
basically send a remote wipe command. You would then download an app to
activate it.

It depends on the company but check if there is an opt out clause or demand
the company to provide you a corporate phone as you don't have a personal
device.

It's ok in most cases since the company is paying for your phone bill as
compensation so you can just get a second personal device.

I'm not sure about the legal issues, especially if you can't opt out of it.

------
kevinsimper
In the light off Hillary's email scandal I think they are more secure now than
ever.

And it can be easily be done with a exchange server.

------
przeor
... and this is why Trump is better for the US gov transparency.

Do you imagine that Trump required that kind of actions in his business he has
built over the last 20-30 years.

Only bureaucracy works this way, to hide grey stuff from the public.

~~~
yolesaber
Oh yeah because Trump's businesses have never faced scrutiny for their shady
dealings before...

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/01/us/politics/donald-
trump-u...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/01/us/politics/donald-trump-
university.html?_r=0)

